# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Hp pavilion dv4253ea 2GB-667-60Gb

## DJman

Hp pavilion dv4253ea
Intel pentium M 1.7Ghz
2Gb ram 667 memtest ok
60GB HDD IDE 100%sentinel
Vga-Svideo-dv
RJ45-rj11
4xusb
Audio mic υποδοχες
card reader
win7 μη ενεργοποιημένα

Για απλη χρηση ιντερνετ-word κλπ


Τα θεματακια του:
Το καλυμα των ηχειων εχει σκουριασει
Η μπαταρια δεν κραταει καθολου


Με τον φορτιστη του
Αθηνα-κανω και αποστολες

Τιμη 40

----------

